# Best Screen Protector for the G-Nex?



## sitrick2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just curious, as people try out various screen protectors, anything standing out as best? I haven't typically used them on my phones, but given the lack of gorilla glass and reports that the screen is pretty fragile, I'm looking at investing in a good quality protector. Looking for something that has minimal impact on image quality and touchscreen responsiveness.

Anyway, just looking to get some thoughts.


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

Never gone wrong with steinheil


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Been reading a lot of good review on xo skins


----------



## Catalyst7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I always use ghost armor because i suck at installing my own


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

theres a thread about this @ XDA and they are raving over the XO Skins.. crystal clear and No orange peel. I've ordered one myself.


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

In case you need confirmation, the Verizon one sucks.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

reefster said:


> In case you need confirmation, the Verizon one sucks.


Lol indeed it does well atkeast the anti glare one does not sure about the clear one do


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

reefster said:


> In case you need confirmation, the Verizon one sucks.


I got both the clear and anti glare from Verizon. Anti glare look weird and gives me a headache. The clear anti scratch ones sent bad at all! Not sure why you say they suck but mine is clear like there is nothing there.


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

iphone_quiter said:


> I got both the clear and anti glare from Verizon. Anti glare look weird and gives me a headache. The clear anti scratch ones sent bad at all! Not sure why you say they suck but mine is clear like there is nothing there.


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

EKK sorry guys I'm still getting used to my phone LOL! I just switch from an iPhone 4.


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

Br125 said:


> theres a thread about this @ XDA and they are raving over the XO Skins.. crystal clear and No orange peel. I've ordered one myself.


Yep, I will order one my self soon


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

After watching a video of someone scraping a key violently across the front of the GN and it not hurting it at all, I'd just go naked. Plus the fact I get OCD over screen protectors distorting the display in any way, Pulled the screen cover off of my otterbox defender within 2 minutes of opening the fedex package.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I wish they'd just tell us why kind of glass was on this bad boy. Gorilla glass is great but quartz will scratch the sh!t out of it, and I come into plenty of contact with that...
I loved the feeling of bare glass under my thumb, but don't want to be staring at small scratches all over this beautiful display


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

thescreensavers said:


> unfortunately their products for the Gnex fall short


Crap. I ordered one this weekend via Amazon. What is the main complaint? It hasn't shipped yet but I'm not sure I can cancel it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

mandog202 said:


> After watching a video of someone scraping a key violently across the front of the GN and it not hurting it at all, I'd just go naked. Plus the fact I get OCD over screen protectors distorting the display in any way, Pulled the screen cover off of my otterbox defender within 2 minutes of opening the fedex package.


Yeah I saw that video too. I'm convinced not to use screen protector since I don't like them anyways


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

I usually don't use screen protectors either, but I got the extended battery and the regular 2 part holster. Since the fit isn't perfect, when I take it out of the holster the screen touches the plastic holster.

Also, I got the antiglare one from Verizon. I didn't know they had a clear one also. I'm sure that one must be better.


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

mandog202 said:


> After watching a video of someone scraping a key violently across the front of the GN and it not hurting it at all, I'd just go naked. Plus the fact I get OCD over screen protectors distorting the display in any way, Pulled the screen cover off of my otterbox defender within 2 minutes of opening the fedex package.


Be warned. Any metal ie. Keys, will not scratch glass because glass is harder, its a fact. Those demonstrations prove nothing, you could literally take a pocket knife and go to town on the screen and nothing will happen. They did the same with other phones and I have scratches all over them.

I live near the beach and always will have a screen protector on devices I care about using because one tiny piece of sand in your pocket can f up your entire glass screen. Your phone will not be safe from the environment without one, but hey, it's your call.

I like the steinheil protector because it applies wet and covers the entire screen edge to edge. It has some orange peel but only noticeable when the screen is off and its in the right light. Only real downfall is that it can dent pretty easy, but like the orange peel it hasn't been noticeable unless I'm looking for it.


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

I ordered a Zagg screen protector. Hopefully that works out for me.


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

I was able to cancel my order for the 
steinheil so now I need to figure out the best option.

They have the XO on newegg but only one review, which was not favorable. It said it didn't fit well. I can order it from them or direct. I guess I will head to XDA and read over the discussion there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## aholeinthewor1d (Jul 26, 2011)

alershka said:


> I was able to cancel my order for the
> steinheil so now I need to figure out the best option.
> 
> They have the XO on newegg but only one review, which was not favorable. It said it didn't fit well. I can order it from them or direct. I guess I will head to XDA and read over the discussion there.
> ...


Please post back ur findings..I don't have much time to check every site and Im getting my gnex soon and want to have one ordered..thanks


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Br125 said:


> Never gone wrong with steinheil


I'm using the flex series I believe. I like it so far


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I already have an almost unnoticeable scratch about an inch long on the top of the screen and some scuff marks on the bottom corner of the screen. My phone always has it's own pocket and I have not dropped or slid it on any surface. I went and bought a zagg screen protector immediately after noticing those. This screen is nowhere near as resilient as Gorilla glass. My Bionic and Droid X are still flawless, and I've had each of them since they were released with no protection. I have NO IDEA how someone could have NOT scratched this glass with keys. I have to call BS on that! My scratches are from putting in my pocket after only a couple days.

Edit: and I don't like the Zagg orange peel or smudge magnet, but it beats VZWs protectors for now


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I already have an almost unnoticeable scratch about an inch long on the top of the screen and some scuff marks on the bottom corner of the screen. My phone always has it's own pocket and I have not dropped or slid it on any surface. I went and bought a zagg screen protector immediately after noticing those. This screen is nowhere near as resilient as Gorilla glass. My Bionic and Droid X are still flawless, and I've had each of them since they were released with no protection. I have NO IDEA how someone could have NOT scratched this glass with keys. I have to call BS on that! My scratches are from putting in my pocket after only a couple days.
> 
> Edit: and I don't like the Zagg orange peel or smudge magnet, but it beats VZWs protectors for now


It isn't BS haha







the glass is harder than keys, so the keys will not scratch no matter what. Sand however, is harder than the glass and will scratch the hell out of it fairly easily. (Super condensed geology lesson)


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> It isn't BS haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds logical


----------



## Ike (Dec 6, 2011)

Mohs Hardness Scale http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohs_scale_of_mineral_hardness

Check out the intermediate hardness table: Anything with a higher hardness will scratch anything with a lower hardness but not vice versa.

Steel is a "4 to 4.5" and glass is a "6 to 7" therefore steel will not scratch glass. However, quartz (sand is quartz) is a "7" while glass is a "6 to 7" and therefore sand will scratch glass.


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

Trust me when I say I do believe in the science behind it, I study it in school.

However putting the phone in my pocket immediately after I bought it, along with my keys accidently, and only traveling home to find my screen scratched......this seems to say otherwise. Now maybe our friend Moh forgot to add hardness of pocket lint to the test....


----------



## Ike (Dec 6, 2011)

TechSavvy said:


> Trust me when I say I do believe in the science behind it, I study it in school.
> 
> However putting the phone in my pocket immediately after I bought it, along with my keys accidently, and only traveling home to find my screen scratched......this seems to say otherwise. Now maybe our friend Moh forgot to add hardness of pocket lint to the test....


"Hardened Steel" is harder than glass, so depending on what type of metal some of your keys are made of they could scratch it. The key in the video being talked about was obviously not hardened steel.

For me, my wedding ring is Tungsten Carbide and I can scratch my screen by reaching in my pocket with my left hand and hitting my ring on my phone. So there are still plenty of sources that can scratch, hence why I use a screen protector. I have the standard Verizon clear one and it seems to be doing quite well actually (the vzw anti-glare sucks though)


----------

